# drupa



## PEZ (16. Mai 2004)

drupa. 
Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf der drupa und wüsste gerne wie es euch gegangen ist. Heidelberg hat jedenfalls alles übertroffen, was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Mir persönlich haben jedoch auch ein paar Sachen gefehlt. Zum Bsp.: EIN AdobeStand; Macromedia hatte ich auch dort erwartet und ich hatte gehofft, daß Wacom einen Stand auf der drupa hat. Außerdem habe ich mich sehr über den - wie ich finde - sehr verbauten Stand von "hp" gewundert.
Was habt ihr erlebt? Was beobachtet? Wart ihr begeistert oder enttäuscht? Was hat euch beeindruckt?


----------



## Funball (17. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte auch hin aber hab leider keine Vorzugskarten mehr bekommen .
Allerdings haben meine Kollegen ein bisschen geplaudert. Das Heidelberg wieder mal alles übertrifft war ja eigentlich klar .Denn wenn man sieht was die in Ihrem Werk für einen Showroom haben dann weiss man bescheid:O)

Ich muss leider noch mit einer in meinen Augen veralteten Technik drucken . Die Maschiene hat zwar auch 3 Millionen gekostet aber das ist auch schon 2-3Jahre her . Ich mein immerhin kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten das er einen 3 Millionen teuren Drucker hat  Naja hin und wieder bin ich schon manchmal erschrocken was man doch noch für gute Qualität erzeuegn kann mit dem Teil.

Wie gesagt wär auch gern dagewesen und mal geschaut wie man heut zu Tage richtig gut druckt . Vielleicht beim nächsten mal ....

Gruß Funball


----------



## molotroc (18. Mai 2004)

Adobe hat doch nen Stand auf der drupa.


----------



## PEZ (18. Mai 2004)

Adobe hatte mehrere und die waren in andere Stände integriert. Aber - soweit ich weiss - hatten sie keinen eigenen.  hat uns zumindest jemand von so einem Adobestand gesagt. Vielleicht hab ich ihn aber auch übersehen


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

Bin zwar nicht vom Fach, aber wenn ich mir auf der drupa Homepage mal die fünf ausgestellten Produktkategorien angucke

```
1  	Druck- und Media- Vorstufe   	                    358 Aussteller
2 	Druck - Maschinen - Geräte - Zubehör 	            783 Aussteller
3 	Buchbindereidruckverarbeitung 	                    510 Aussteller
4 	Papierverarbeitung - einschl. Packmittelproduktion  518 Aussteller
5 	Materialien / Verbrauchsartikel 	            467 Aussteller
6 	Dienstleistungen 	                            251 Aussteller
```
Dann ist doch klar, warum Adobe da nicht riesig vertreten ist oder? Wenn ich das halt so sehe geht es halt mehr um den technischen Prozess des Drucks und damit hat Adobe ja eigentlich ziemlich wenig am Hut.


----------



## PEZ (18. Mai 2004)

> Druck- und Media- Vorstufe



Womit arbeitet denn deiner Meinung nach die Druckvorstufe?


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PEZ _
> *Womit arbeitet denn deiner Meinung nach die Druckvorstufe? *


 Ja, dass ist mir schon klar, dass Adobe, wenn dann in diese Kategorie reinfällt. Wenn du die 358 Aussteller aus der Sparte aber in Relation zur Gesamtzahl der Aussteller setzt, kommst du auf einen Anteil von um die 12%. Somit liegt der Schwerpunkt der drupa wohl eher bei der Technik an sich und somit hat Adobe das ganze wohl für nicht so wichtig befunden, als dass sie mit einem eigenen Stand auftreten müssten? Ist ja nur eine Vermutung, wie gesagt bin nicht aus der Branche, aber wenn ich als potentieller Aussteller den Schwerpunkt sehen würde, würde ich mir auch überlegen, ob ich einen eigenen Stand hochziehe, oder mich fachspezifisch auf anderen Ständen engagiere.


----------



## molotroc (20. Mai 2004)

War am letzten Tag da und kann nur sagen dass es sich absolut gelohnt hat. War mit der ganzen Drucktechnik noch nicht so vertraut, aber nun bin ich dem ganzen ein ganzes Stück näher gekommen, war einfach faszinierend. 

Allein was Heidelberg dort aufgebaut hat (M600 - Offsetdruckstrasse (einfach nur: wow)) - Heidelberg hatte übrigens ganze zwei Hallen - denke das sagt alles ... 

Nee, wat war dat schön dort.


----------



## möp (26. Mai 2004)

War die letzten 2 Tage da und muss sagen es war wirklich beeidruckend.

Adobe war wirklich traurig - die haben noch nichteinmal ne Demoversion rausgerückt. Quark war da schon besser (Neue Demo und Schlüsselband  )
Über Heidelberg hab ich mir im Schülerpavilion die Präsentation angeguckt - war der Hammer
Ein paar Zahlen:
Heidelberg war mit 900 Tonnen Material da und haben 250 Tonnen Papier verdruckt.

Aber alles übertroffen hat für mich die INCA Columbia Turbo, die 160 m² /h
druckt. (der Tintenstahler, der die riesen Spiderman Plakate gedruckt hat).

Neusieder war auch sehr gut, die haben zum schluss ihr gesammtes Papier verschenkt . Da stand ich recht ahnungslos da rum und son typ drückt mir ne 100m rolle Papier in die Hand und nen Kasten A4 Papier. Das fand ich schon klasse 

mfg
möp

p.s. ich hätte noch mehr mitnehmen sollen - son mist


----------



## PEZ (1. Juni 2004)

Den schönsten Stand hat meiner Meinung nach sappi (papier)
Der war zwar klein aber schön.
Genau wie bei apple. ( aber da war es ja auch zu erwarten )naja und wie gesagt heidelberg war einfach nur GROSS  

Ich hab nur ein Kill Bill Plakat abgestaubt


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (9. Juni 2004)

*Drupa drupa drupa täteräää!*

Also,
komme vielleicht etwas spät mit meinem Senf, bin aber erst grad eben über den Thread hier gestolpert.

Meiner einer war vier Tage auffer Drupa, und ich muss sagen, ich hätte auch noch länger dableiben können.
Wir sind mit einer angemeldeten Gruppe von Drucktechnik-Studenten, Dipl.-Maschinenbaueren und einem federführenden Professor (welcher mal Stellv. Werksleiter bei MAN-Roland war) nach Düsseldorf gefahren.
Und es hat sich gezeigt, dass es einen sehr großen Unterschied macht, ob man einfach so als schlenderndes Fußfolk vorbeischaut, oder man erwartet wird.
Wir hatten an jedem Tag zwei Termine für Führungen über divere Messe"stände" (bei 2 Hallen extra für die Heidelberger ist das Wort etwas untertrieben)

Fast alle haben sich viel Zeit für uns genommen, uns herumgeführt, natürlich stolz von ihren neuen Glanzstücken erzählt, aber manchmal auch ehrlich auf unangenehme Rückfragen geantwortet.

Am meisten beeindruckt hat ich der Xerox-Stand (jaja, die mit den Kopierern). Die Gestaltung und Organisation wurde von keinem anderen getoppt. Zu Beginn bekam jeder von uns ein VIP-Kärtchen mit seinem Namen drauf, dann wurden wir immer weitergereicht an eine/n neuen Fachmann/frau, die uns erklärte, was diese und jende Maschine/Apparatur so leiste. Wer Detailinfos haben wollte, konnte einfach sein Kärtchen einscannen lassen und bekam dann ein individuell geschnürtes Info-Paket per Post. Damit nicht genug, war das Kärtchen auch noch Access-Card für die Xerox-Lounge, ein urgemütlicher Cafeteriabereich mit lecker Gebäck und Getränken bis Abwinken.

Andererseits klingt das jetzt sicher so, als wäre der Wert eines Messestands daran festzumachen, ob man denen da was aus den Rippen leiern kann oder nicht. Früher waren alle weniger knausrig - da ging es der Branche aber auch noch nicht so schlecht.
Ich habe immer versucht, die oberflächliche Probaganda zu durchdringen und mit einigen fiesen Rückfragen abzuklopfen, ob die Leute eingentlich einen Plan von der Materie haben oder nur PR-Menschen sind.
Richtig schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich da leider bei MAN-Roland machen müssen - die wussten ja gar nix; zumindestens die Leute, an die ich geraten bin.
Bei den Heidelbergern wurden wir von Dr. Spiegel (Vorstand der Heidelberger AG) herumgeführt. Der wusste, obwohl er in der Führungsetage sitzt, zu unserer Überraschung auch technische Details von den Maschinen zu beschreiben. Und es war lustig anzusehen, dass etliche Leute "Haltung" angenommen haben, als sie sahen, dass "der Chef" auf sie zu kam. Dennoch fand ich die Präsentation (zwei Fuzzies führen einen gespielten Dialog und erzählen sich gegenseitig, wie toll die Maschinen der Heidelberger AG sind) furchtbar. Das kam für mich rüber, als würde ich eine Home-Shopping-Europe Sendung im Fernsehen schauen: "Und wenn sie jetzt eine Speedmaster kaufen, erhalten sie nicht eins, nicht zwei, nein, gleich drei Gummitücher gratis!"


----------

